# Storm Tracker 2690 XP



## ffrcoupe

I’m thinking about getting a Storm Tracker 2690 XP and would like any comments you all might have on this model.

It’s still hot here on the East Coast of the US but I’m am done shoveling snow and want to get something for this winter.

I have a long driveway with about a 40 degree incline so that’s why I’m thinking a track drive.

The reviews I have read all seem good.

Any comments are appreciated.

TIA. :icon-cheers:


----------



## tdipaul

a 40 incline?


----------



## ffrcoupe

tdipaul said:


> a 40 incline?


20? 

Edit: OK, according to iLevel (not saying that it's accurate) it's between 10 and 13 degrees. The driveway is not level.


----------



## stromr

that's still pretty steep considering the interstate highway system usually keeps hills down to 6 %


----------



## stromr

*not a bad machine...*

A Troybilt Storm Tracker 2690 XP is not a bad machine but you could buy an Ariens Compact Track 24 for $1400 or an Ariens Platinum Track 28 SHO (28") 369cc for $2099 or a Husqvarna ST327T w/ 369cc for $2299. Price goes up in hurry I know. Much more consistent quality and longevity with an Ariens or a Husqvarna though. You might get away with a wheeled snowblower and chains but I'd go for the tracks.


----------



## YSHSfan

Or you (OP) could look for a used tracked Honda HS624 or HS724, HS828 or HS928 (may get lucky and find one in good condition for $700-1500).
:blowerhug:


----------



## stromr

hsblowersfan said:


> Or you (OP) could look for a used tracked Honda HS624 or HS724, HS828 or HS928 (may get lucky and find one in good condition for $700-1500).
> :blowerhug:



Absolutely!!!


----------



## ffrcoupe

stromr said:


> that's still pretty steep considering the interstate highway system usually keeps hills down to 6 %


It's a little bit of an effort to walk up and down it with something like the trash can on wheels but it's manageable.


----------



## ffrcoupe

hsblowersfan said:


> Or you (OP) could look for a used tracked Honda HS624 or HS724, HS828 or HS928 (may get lucky and find one in good condition for $700-1500).
> :blowerhug:


Checking now.


----------



## YSHSfan

OP,
Are you in Virginia?

If so, I think you just missed what seemed to be a pretty nice HS928 for $800....!

Sold!!! Honda Snowblower HS928TAS










:blowerhug:

Keep looking.... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## ffrcoupe

hsblowersfan said:


> OP,
> Are you in Virginia?:blowerhug:
> 
> Keep looking.... :blush::blush::blush:


Yup. Northern VA. 

I took a peek and Craigslist and didn't see much in the NOVA pages.

I'll keep looking and research Hondas.


----------



## ffrcoupe

Those Honda's sound nice but $3,000. :smiley-shocked033:


----------



## YSHSfan

Yes, they are expensive, but you are paying for a product that if well taken care of will last 20-30+ years. You'll have a product that has quality and reliability and an excellent reputation. If you were to get a hydrostatic drive Ariens (which also has quality and reliability) I think you'll also be in the 3K area.
What you can also look for is a new left over Honda HS models (they have the new HSS line now), I have seen them on ocassions $500-800 below MSRP with the standard 3 year warranty.
If your budget is limited, than you look for a good used unit. JMHO
:blowerhug:


----------



## db9938

If you can find a hss 622, for sub-$500 go for it! Bar none, it's a machine that will handle the grade, be easy to handle, have the longevity if you look after it, and move the snow.

I bought mine at an auction for $300, put another $100 to get it running, and it's my first go to. Love that little beast, it will go anywhere.


----------



## YSHSfan

OP,
In case you are wondering how a Honda HS622 looks like, here is a picture of one.










They do not have hydrostatic transmissions like the HSXXX(X) and the HSSXXX(X) neither have a friction disc type transmission like the oldest HSXX series, instead they have a mechanical transmission with 2 speeds forward and one speed reverse, therefore they do not have any belts.
The engine is mounted lower in line with the transmission and the impeller shaft.
The drive and impeller/augers are controlled by wet clutches inside the transmission.

I believe they stopped selling them here in US in the early 2000's (if anyone knows better feel free to correct me), but I think they continued to be sold in Canada up to 2014-2015.


----------



## YSHSfan

I've seen them on occasions for sale in the $300-700 range.


----------



## ffrcoupe

So next question.

3 stage or 2 stage?

I'm liking the larger engines on the 3 stage models.


----------



## stromr

*3 stage or 2 stage...*

IMHO the videos I've seen of the 3 stage look like it throws some snow out in front of it unless you're in deep snow and the bucket is full all the time. I don't have any personal experience with one, don't have any neighbors that have one. I like my Husqvarna's 4 blade impeller and Toro's Power Max® Anti-Clogging System (ACS) solution better.


----------



## YSHSfan

Most people that have the newer 3 stage snowblower seem to like it and be happy with it. On the other hand a lot of people do not believe that the 3 stage really helps at all.
IMHO, if you want a large engine on a small blower, your best bet would be an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, a powerful 369cc engine for a 24" augers housing. The downside (for you) is that it's not offered with tracks (wheel only) 
It is in the $1500 range (may get it for a lower price if you shop around since it is last years model, the newer Platinum 24SHO has a 369cc(?) EFI engine and costs $300 more).


----------



## ffrcoupe

I will most likely be buying a Storm Tracker 2690 XP.

I can get a brand new one with a 3 year warranty and all the features it offers for $1,100.00 delivered.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## VikSingh

I just bought the Storm Tracker 2690 XP for $950 (Tax and Delivery Inc). I was in the same boat and wanted to get the honda but at $2700 It was basically triple the price.


----------



## E350

Let us know how it performs. I am interested in buying a narrower tracked unit for the deck, and you are correct, the price is right:

http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/t...xp-snow-thrower-storm-tracker-2690-xp-d-track


----------



## VikSingh

E350 said:


> Let us know how it performs. I am interested in buying a narrower tracked unit for the deck, and you are correct, the price is right:


A month ago Troy-Bilt was doing 15% off that price. Plus if your not in Ohio its no tax and free shipping for anyone in the continental US.


----------



## ffrcoupe

E350 said:


> Let us know how it performs. I am interested in buying a narrower tracked unit for the deck, and you are correct, the price is right:
> 
> http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/t...xp-snow-thrower-storm-tracker-2690-xp-d-track


That's the model that I bought and just got. It seems pretty beefy and will be able to eat some snow when and if we get some.

Look up how to remove a bow tie cotter pin on Youtube. I broke one trying to get if off until I saw how to do it.

Also, a VERY cool feature on the D-Track drive system is the "3-position lever shifts the machine weight for optimum performance on icy snow and gravel driveways". This is only available on the D-Track and will come in very handy for me having a paved driveway as well as gravel parking spaces.

Bring on the snow bitches. :smiley-char060:

Note: They did sell out of this model last year.


----------



## micmccon

I also live in Virginia and bought a Troybilt. I opted for the Storm tracker 2890 with the wider clearing path and bigger engine. I am jealous of the 4 way electric chute (mine was advertised to have it and didn't) that you have on yours. Because we both bought new tracked snowblowers, I guarantee we won't see any snow worthy of our investment! I do hope it snows at least once!


----------



## ffrcoupe

micmccon said:


> I also live in Virginia and bought a Troybilt. I opted for the Storm tracker 2890 with the wider clearing path and bigger engine. I am jealous of the 4 way electric chute (mine was advertised to have it and didn't) that you have on yours. Because we both bought new tracked snowblowers, I guarantee we won't see any snow worthy of our investment! I do hope it snows at least once!


Yup. That happened to me after the big storm of 2010. I bought a plow attachment for my garden tractor and it didn't snow the next two years.


----------

